
Get Your Brain Back: Hard Hitting Emotional Critique of Screens [video] - angleofrepose
https://remarkable.com/getyourbrainback
======
angleofrepose
I'm struck by the harshness of this piece. Starting with a jump scare going to
suicide and porn. Beautiful graphics and I think the message is brilliant
regardless of the fact that it ends as an ad.

